# How many years Have you been Golfing?



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

I had the chance to play in high school but never took-it-up. I started playing when i got out of school, and wished I would of took golf when I had the chance. Being only a couple years on the course, I'm just wondering how many years you people have been golfing?


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm 14, and have been golfing on a full length course for about 8-9 years.


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

I took up golf late, never thought I would enjoy it. Now I can't get off the course now. I'm looking to stay with it until I die, or injured.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

A couple years. I don't actually get to golf that often, only when I can convince myself the humiliation is worth the fun 

I'd like to go more often, but time and golf are both money. I envy the people who are rich and retired and can just randomly pick up their clubs and play a round of golf


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

I've been playing Golf for 24 years now. I was 20 when I first picked up the clubs and I haven’t been able or willing to put them down.


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

*Golf Years*

Only if I would of started at twenty. What got you so motivated right away to start playing golf? Do you grow-up with other people that played the game?


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

It happened that my friend had back problems and his doctor recommended golf to help his back. (It worked BTW)
We gave it a shot and rented clubs.
We fell in love with the sport that day even if we shot around 125 each.
The following week I purchased a set of Spalding clubs (75$). They came in D-3W-3-5-7-9. I had a Northwestern putter that I found as a kid walking through a field.
I guess it was destiny.


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

I started playing when I was around twelve but didnt get serious about it until I was 16/17


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

I've played golf for probably 5 years. But as far as playing serious golf goes, I've probably only been playing for like 2 or 3. When I was younger I used just go to the course and bat some balls around.


----------



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

Golf has always been a off and on sport since a very young age. As a child we found a old club somewhere swung at a couple of balls then when we ran out we used rocks. From there it has drawn my interest into a hobby and thats as far as it will go. As for time well I find golf doesn't have to measured, but enjoyed so I am not really able to put a time on how long I have golfed.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

I have been playing every so often for about 3 years, and have broken 90 a few times recently. 

Lately I have been taking my game a lot more seriously and getting out to play more often, and I am improving out of sight.


----------



## raettopia (Apr 13, 2006)

A few times in two years. A friend of mine plays with her mom and brought me along once, and I loved it.


----------



## ebittner (Apr 18, 2006)

I have not been playing for a long time at all I have only really been playing golf for about two years. I hope to play it for a very long time or atleast as long as I can.


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

I've been playing golf for about 8 years now. You would think I'd be better than I am but I just haven't been getting out much the past couple of years. I usually golf the most while on vacation, and I'm never really on vacation so... The golf courses around where I live have outrageous prices for just a decent course. If you want something good, you'll have to throw down at least $75-100 for a round of 18.


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

I started golfing when I was just 5 or 6, but I will admit it was mini golf. We did have a really bad golf course out at the lake, so I started actually playing the real game on that course when I was about 12, whenever I could convince the grownups to let me come with them.

Once I went to college, I didn't play for a long time - no money and no time. When I got my first real job out of college, I got some clubs and starting playing about once every two weeks if I could. It was winter 7 months of the year where I lived then, though, so I didn't get too many games in.

Got real serious about it 2 years ago when I started my own business. Now I play whenever I can, although I can only afford the best course in town a few times a year. Otherwise, I play at the club I belong to about 2 times a week.

So if I add it all up, been playing golf a LONG time.


----------



## Phreak (Apr 23, 2006)

I just started golfing a few years ago. I have only been doing it for about 2 years which is not that long at all.


----------



## JDScope (Apr 18, 2006)

I was exposed to golf at about the age of 6 (going out with my Dad on vacations, and such), but the Old Man didn't start buying the local course summer passes for my brother and I until I was about 10 or so..

We spent a whole lot of summer days at that park district course - Dad is a pretty smart guy!  I'll be 40 this year, and feel lucky to have had golf such a big part of my life - BUT - I have plenty of family members and friends who took up the game much later than I did, and have become exceptional players. Golf is a great game to take up - whatever the age.

The one thing I have noticed over the past 15-20 years or so, is that the average time it takes to complete a round (on the average public course) has gone way up...  A long round used to be 4 hours... now, well I'd rather not talk about it..

It's still a great game!
Jim


----------

